# Daily bread



## Newtricks (Dec 14, 2013)

Bread I've made over the last couple weeks. 1, 2 & 3 are a classic Italian loaf; after final proofing, oven spring & the finished loaf. 4 & 5 are rustic Italian and 6 is classic Italian made this morning.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 14, 2013)

123 lookin good. Need good Italian bread recipe.


----------



## Newtricks (Dec 14, 2013)

1 lb bread flour, about 3 3/4C - 4C.
11.2 oz warm (90°) water, by weight or roughly 11 fluid ounces
.35 oz salt, roughly 1/2 tsp.
5/8 tsp. instant dry yeast


Combine  the dry ingredients, add the water and mix with the flat beater on low  speed for 2 1/2 minutes, change to the dough hook and knead for 4 - 5  minutes. The dough will be sticky (it's at 70% hydration),  remove the dough hook and cover the mixer bowl with a shower cap.


It  will take 2 1/2 to 3 hours to fully ferment, and you'll need to fold  the dough two times during this period. Set a timer for 50 - 60 minutes, when it goes  off fold the dough.


Folding; Turn the dough out  onto a well floured surface, lightly flour your hands and pat the air  out of the dough. as you're facing the dough, pull the right side of the  dough and fold it a third of the way across the dough and pat it down,  brush off any bench flour that remains, and do the same with the left  side, repeat with the top and bottom, form the dough in a ball return it  to the mixer bowl, cover with the shower cap and let it rise again for  the same amount of time it took the first, then fold again, form return to bowl and  cover for the third rise.


After the third rise, turn the dough out  on a lightly floured surface, gently pat the air out and form as you  normally would. Let rise 1 1/2 - 2 hours, until it has doubled in size  before baking.


Place a cast iron or other oven proof metal pan on the oven floor, set the rack to the lower third with a baking stone on it, preheat the oven to 460° f after shaping the loaf. Load the the loaf into the oven using a peel, then add boiling water to the cast iron skillet and close the door. Bake for 35 - 40 minutes or until the bread has in internal temperature 212°F. Turn off the oven set the door ajar and allow the loaf to cool for 30 minutes or so before moving it to a wire rack to completely cool before cutting.

I don't know the exact measuring cup/spoon equivalents, it's more accurate to weigh everything.

Best of luck,

Anthony


----------



## amolitor (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice grigne there, big guy. You come here often?

You could improve the flavor of that if you took half the flour, 4-5oz of the water, and a pinch of the yeast out the night before, and mixed them together to form an absurdly hard dough. Let rise 12 hours or so, ideally until it collapses again. This is a biga. Tear the ripe biga up and add it to the rest of the water and let soften for a bit. Then proceed with the rest of the flour, salt, yeast, etc as indicated.


----------



## Newtricks (Dec 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> You could improve the flavor of that if you...



Often make a Biga the night before with 35% of the total flour at 60 - 100% hydration (I know 100% hydration is more like a poolish) and a pinch of IDY for Italian bread (depends on my mood) and always make a stiff biga when making ciabatta.  I figured a straight formula (without preferment) would be a good starting place.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 14, 2013)

Gotcha. You got your act together!

I make basically nothing that takes less than about 18 hours, but it's certainly intimidating for the first little while (until you realize that it's actually easier, often


----------



## runnah (Dec 14, 2013)

Your photos are certainly on the rise...


----------



## Newtricks (Dec 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Gotcha. You got your act together!
> 
> I make basically nothing that takes less than about 18 hours, but it's certainly intimidating for the first little while (until you realize that it's actually easier, often



I make bread every other day, when using a preferment, I aim for about 12 hours from blending it to adding it to the mix, add 2 1/2 - 3 hours fermentation and 1 1/2 - 2 hours from shaping to loading the oven, and we're looking at 16 to 17 hours from blending the biga to loading the oven.


----------



## Newtricks (Dec 15, 2013)

This may be of interest to other home bakers...

About two weeks ago I came across a product called Bee's Wrap, cotton cloth coated with bees wax, oil and resin which  can be used as an alternative to plastic wrap for storing bread,  cheese, vegetables just about anything other than meat, so I ordered a  number of sizes. The lean bread I make is great the first day, a bit  tough the second day and can be grated for bread crumbs or used for self defense by the third.

 One week after wrapping a loaf of bread the day it was made, it's still as fresh as  when it first cooled. I've also used them to wrap cheese, cheddar after  two weeks is in great shape, non of the hardening, drying, or mold that  can happen when it's stored in a plastic bag. I feel it's money well spent and plan on getting more of them.

Bee's Wrap | Bee's Wrap: Beeswax and cloth food storage alternative- The ?new? old fashioned alternative to plastic wrap.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 17, 2013)

Fresh bread and homemade broccoli soup.  suppers on. any takers


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2013)

Newtricks said:
			
		

> SNIP>>>(depends on my mood) and always make a stiff biga when making ciabatta.



Whoa,whoa,whoa--let's keep this PG-13 okay! ;-)


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 17, 2013)

Derrel, I thought all food porn was rated R, and not PG-13


----------

